

Apple's Retail Stores vs. Disneyland - thewordpainter
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/10/apples-retail-stores-vs-disneyland/64815/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+AtlanticScienceAndTechnology+(Technology+::+The+Atlantic)

======
thewordpainter
i think we all know the power of apple's retail presence, but that is one of
the most misleading graphs i can remember.

all of the other comps cost ~$50-$100. if they were free, how would that graph
change?

